
Teenager dies after playing Diablo III for 40 hours without food - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/teenager-dies-after-playing-diablo-iii-for-40-hours-without-food-20120718/
======
golgo13
Interesting, I'm old enough to remember the Person dies in X country after
playing Y game for Z hours.
[http://games.slashdot.org/story/07/09/17/1653218/another-
man...](http://games.slashdot.org/story/07/09/17/1653218/another-man-dies-
after-marathon-gaming-session)
[http://games.slashdot.org/story/05/08/09/1628216/man-dies-
af...](http://games.slashdot.org/story/05/08/09/1628216/man-dies-
after-50-hour-gaming-marathon) Are any of these even true?

------
kenthorvath
Sitting still for 40 hours, then dying after being roused and walking - sounds
like he may have had a pulmonary embolism from a blood clot in his legs.
Though, this is less common in asians and apparently this happened in Taiwan,
so who knows. But that would be my first guess.

<http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1911303-overview#a0156>

------
abruzzi
The title is leading. It's Not the game, and not entirely the marathon that
caused this. The article it short on information and long on speculation.

------
notjustanymike
I guess no one told him about the Steam Summer Sale

------
djahng
People don't die after only 2 days without food. The title is misleading and
the article is full of speculation.

